

Build your CRM in an afternoon with Google Scripts - calvinfo
http://blog.rein.pk/2012/06/build-your-crm-in-afternoon-with-google.html

======
eoghan
Nice post. Thanks for mentioning Intercom (<https://www.intercom.io/>). I
don't think people generally find the social profile stuff creepy, but I'll
admit that knowing who they are on Vimeo, etc. is not very useful. We just
link-up whatever profiles we have but don't give them much priority in the
product.

------
mmatants
Relevant: <http://www.streak.com/>

~~~
Vitaly
streak are nice but a little rough around the edges. sometimes I wish they did
work over a real google spreadsheet that you could access separately.

the most annoying thing is how they link emails to 'boxes' (btw, wtf is it
called a box? ;). if _another_ user adds an email to the box it sometimes
doesn't show it in your emails (although you might be CCed on it too) but
instead delivers it from what is stored on their servers and it looks garbled.
all formatting is lost etc.

I'd prefer them just adding a label per 'box', so that adding an email to a
box would be as simple as adding regular gmail label. and that would discover
it and replicate among all users.

------
e40
I'd like to see some examples of the scripts.

